# Rhom and Sanchezi pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought i'd post some more pics of my rhom and sanchezi.......
Please comment :nod:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

as always yorkshire: AWESOME PICS!!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

gr8 pics york......
And ur fish are stunning!
But those twigs u got in ur tank arn't they going to rot when time goes by?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> As always gr8 pics york......
> And ur fish are stunning!
> But those twigs u got in ur tank arn't they going to rot when time goed by?
> [snapback]929005[/snapback]​


There's a forest full of 'em near me, so when they start to look manky i'll just replace them :laugh:

*edit- and thanks for the comments guys, glad you like the pics


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Great looking fish, and I love your tank set-up!!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Your tanks are so nice!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

brilliant.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply amazing; as always


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Those are the worst pics I've ever seen in my life.

And by worst I mean the best.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Those are the worst pics I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> And by worst I mean the best.
> 
> ...


 today can be opposite day!

you SUCK yorky


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice photo and tank. Wonder why the S. sanchezi is hiding.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Nice photo and tank. Wonder why the S. sanchezi is hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Frank, they aren't in the same tank.
when i first got the sanchezi i put him in with the rhom thinking he would be ok til i got to the lfs to get him his own tank the next day. Had to take him out though, the rhom had a go at him within 5 minutes of being together








the sanchezi has only been in his new setup a week or so and is still quite skittish. He's slowly gaining his confidence though and starting to swim at the front of the tank.

Traumatic- opposite day is quite an entertaining idea


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ohhhhhh, well glad to see the little guy is still around.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I love the sanchezis tank, how big is it?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

York
As always nice photos. I think you have some of the most appealing tanks on the board.

I am curious to know what type of lighting you have in the rhom tank. As times, your rhom seems to have a bluish tint to him. Not sure if you are using a blue/nighttime bulb in conjunction with another.

Top notch set ups..


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Your pics look great as always mate, the rhom looks awesome as does the sanchez


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DAm you take some awesome friggen pics ....







And the fish arent that bad either









Edit~
Thanks for the screensaver 4th one down


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

waspride said:


> I love the sanchezis tank, how big is it?
> [snapback]929155[/snapback]​


Its only about 16 gallons, its a temporary setup until he gets bigger, then he'll move into a 180liter setup



chomp chomp said:


> York
> As always nice photos. I think you have some of the most appealing tanks on the board.
> 
> I am curious to know what type of lighting you have in the rhom tank. As times, your rhom seems to have a bluish tint to him. Not sure if you are using a blue/nighttime bulb in conjunction with another.
> ...


The rhom tank has two powerglo aquarium lights, i did have a blue nighttime light but i broke it. I'm gonna have to get another :nod:



MR HARLEY said:


> DAm you take some awesome friggen pics ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like the pics enough to use as a screensaver Mr Harley :laugh:

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You have amazing set-ups and nice fish.
I love the big piece of wood(his house)!









But you do have to be carefull with pieces of wood you find outside.
They might contain bacteries and they can rot. Also when you boiled them.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

your tank looks kickass.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry good he's beautiful and your tank is verry sweet


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Shots Yorkie!

I really Like that One of the Dirty Sanchez in the Plants.:nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice. I'm really liking the sanchezi tank, it's tough to aquascape something small like that so it's very impressive what you pulled off.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Very nice. I'm really liking the sanchezi tank, it's tough to aquascape something small like that so it's very impressive what you pulled off.
> [snapback]934636[/snapback]​


Thanks guys








elTwitcho, once again its all down to the background i think, helps give depth and texture to the setup. its just a shame they are usually so expensive to buy








The gf found this one at the back of a shelf at my lfs for £19.99


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I'm really liking the sanchezi tank, it's tough to aquascape something small like that so it's very impressive what you pulled off.
> ...


I saw what i think was the same one as yours at burleys the other day for 22.50


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Piranhasrule - thats where i got it from. when i asked how much, they said they werent sure as they'd had it a while. we ended up agreeing on £19.99.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

That shop is amazing, they have some crazy ass fish in there, 525 for a lil shovelnose type catfish! i was goin to get 1 of those wierd backgrounds made of sponge that turn into a filter but couldnt afford it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fantastic your tanks and fish show a true dedication


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn you need to come over here so u can aquascape all my tanks!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, brilliant


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics like always


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> That shop is amazing, they have some crazy ass fish in there, 525 for a lil shovelnose type catfish! i was goin to get 1 of those wierd backgrounds made of sponge that turn into a filter but couldnt afford it
> [snapback]934884[/snapback]​


Got to agree that they've got a good selection of unusual fish, and all their tanks look healthy. one of the best lfs around here :nod: 
I had a look at the sponge filter backgrounds and thought they looked a little un natural/too fake. did you see the coffee table setups? thats what i went to buy but there's a 6 month waiting list











Serygo said:


> damn you need to come over here so u can aquascape all my tanks!
> [snapback]935047[/snapback]​


 I'd love to come over, i think aquascaping is one of my favourite parts of this hobby/obsession :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> did you see the coffee table setups? thats what i went to buy but there's a 6 month waiting list


give nature world in maltby a ring, last time i was there they had a couple of different ones in there, so did tonge garden centre aswell


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Definately getting better with that camera of urs!!! but too be honest ur starting to piss me off!!!!!!

I hate the fact that u have a nice rhom!

I hate the fact that u have 2 bigger tiger oscars than myself!!

I hate the fact that u have a blue lobster and pacman frog and I don't!!!

I hate the fact that u couldn't handle me having a nice sanchezi and had to go out and by 1 for urself!!!!

I hate the fact that u now have 5 tanks and I only have 3!!!!!

BUT.......................

I love the fact that I have a 4ft tank and u don't!!!!!









I love the fact that ur ugly and I'm not!!!!!! (Fat but not ugly)


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh yeah and I love ur fishfood!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

arggg...im so jealous


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> Definately getting better with that camera of urs!!! but too be honest ur starting to piss me off!!!!!!
> 
> I hate the fact that u have a nice rhom!
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that you hate the fact that your gf loves my prince Albert piercing,


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

As far as your fish are concerned there in the amazon!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

amazing tanks!

when did you setup the sanchezi tank?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

You forgot to mention that you hate the fact that your gf loves my prince Albert piercing,









[snapback]937144[/snapback]​[/quote]








ouch.....those backgrounds are awesome where did you get the one with your rhom and the one with your sanchezi where did that stump come from?? I WANT THEM!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> amazing tanks!
> 
> when did you setup the sanchezi tank?
> [snapback]937297[/snapback]​


The tank has been set up about 2 weeks. used the water out of my other setups and also some of the filter media so that i didnt need to wait for the tank to cycle. He seems very happy in there, although he's still pretty shy. Give it a month or two and i hope he'll be as confident as my rhom









Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> You forgot to mention that you hate the fact that your gf loves my prince Albert piercing,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ouch.....those backgrounds are awesome where did you get the one with your rhom and the one with your sanchezi where did that stump come from?? I WANT THEM!!
[snapback]937310[/snapback]​[/quote]

the rhom background is by back-to-nature, i dont know who makes the sanchezi background. the stump is actually part of the background, made from fibreglass.
I'll try to find out where my lfs ordered it from


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> ouch.....those backgrounds are awesome where did you get the one with your rhom and the one with your sanchezi where did that stump come from?? I WANT THEM!!
> [snapback]937310[/snapback]​





yorkshire said:


> the rhom background is by back-to-nature, i dont know who makes the sanchezi background. the stump is actually part of the background, made from fibreglass.
> I'll try to find out where my lfs ordered it from
> 
> 
> ...


yes, indeed... awesome pics and excellent tank set-ups. IMO, you definitly the best natural aquascape tanks!!

On the subject of "Back-to-Nature" backgrounds.. the only place I have found to order them are at the link below..

http://www.on-the-rocks.se/english/sortiment.html

However, a little pricey for me.. Do they sell Back-To-Nature products cheaper in the UK. If so, PM me and help me out


----------

